
Known Vulnerable GitHub Repos? - Undertow_
Doing a project for a security class right now about open source programs that have had known vulnerabilities (I have to find 5 and do a writeup on them). Do you guy shave any recommendations for projects to look at? All suggestions are welcome.
======
mtmail
[https://github.com/advisories](https://github.com/advisories)

~~~
Undertow_
thanks mate

